# Bike in boot



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

It's a long shot but worth a try before I buy a bike.

Anyone know if I stand a chance of getting a mountain bike in the back with only one seat down? (will be dropping the little man off at nursery for a few hours each day so him and his car seat will be on the other seat).

Cheers.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Chris698 said:


> It's a long shot but worth a try before I buy a bike.
> 
> Anyone know if I stand a chance of getting a mountain bike in the back with only one seat down? (will be dropping the little man off at nursery for a few hours each day so him and his car seat will be on the other seat).
> 
> Cheers.


Not sure if it helps as I have a MK2 TTS and regularly put my bike in the back by removing the front wheel. I would say that it would be difficult to get your bike in with out putting both seats down. I have put a cyclocross bike & hybrid in the back (separately). I think even removing both wheels it would be difficult....


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Chris698 said:


> It's a long shot but worth a try before I buy a bike.
> 
> Anyone know if I stand a chance of getting a mountain bike in the back with only one seat down? (will be dropping the little man off at nursery for a few hours each day so him and his car seat will be on the other seat).
> 
> Cheers.


I put my 29" wheel mountain bike in the back with both seats down. To do that I have to take the front wheel off.
It only just fits and I can't imagine getting it in with one of the seats still up. Maybe with both wheels off and seat + handlebars removed, but reckon it would be tricky.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

TT has ISOFIX in the front, so put the little man in the front?


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Another option..


----------



## GavinE (Aug 21, 2016)

Need both down to get mine in with both wheels removed.


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the advice people!

Looks like the roof rack may be the best option. How is that fitted to the car and is it likely to cause any damage?

I thought about putting him in the front seat but I've tried to avoid it for as long as possible for safety reasons.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Chris698 said:


> Thanks for the advice people!
> 
> Looks like the roof rack may be the best option. How is that fitted to the car and is it likely to cause any damage?
> 
> I thought about putting him in the front seat but I've tried to avoid it for as long as possible for safety reasons.


How is the front less safe?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TBH if you could fit a bike in the back with one seat down I think your lad would be more at risk in the back in the event of an accident if that bike started bouncing about in the car.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Chris698 said:


> Thanks for the advice people!
> 
> Looks like the roof rack may be the best option. How is that fitted to the car and is it likely to cause any damage?
> 
> I thought about putting him in the front seat but I've tried to avoid it for as long as possible for safety reasons.


Look for Seasucker Talon, you should be aiming to pay around £240. It uses 3 suction cups at the front, 1 at the back. 
Secure and no damage to the car. Needs to be taken off the car when not in use as easy to steal.

https://www.seasucker.com/products/talon





There are come deals coming and going on cycling websites:
http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/seasuck ... ic-2645858


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

>I'm not even sure lol, I could be very wrong but I was always under the impression that the back seat was the safest part of the car (if I was to guess I'd say it's because youre more likely to be involved in a crash at the front of your car). 
>Valid point about him sitting next to the loose bike, roof rack may be the best option. 
>Thanks for the link I'll check them out now.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

jabiqq said:


> Chris698 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice people!
> ...


After watching that vid you've got me interested. Even for cars with roof bars this seems like a better option as is so quick and easy to mount. No damage caused to the roof? Marring of paint or dents etc ? Any noises going over bumps?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

The mk3's boot, with seats folded, is marginally bigger than the mk2. I can get a full weekends carp fishing gear in mine and that's a lot of kit by the way. I had a the 8v RS3 before the TTS and there's isn't that much difference in luggage space, albeit that sportback had more height, the surface area with seats folded wasn't night and day more than the TT. So, you'll easily get a couple of bikes in the back one...


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

I've had a mtb and a road bike in mine - not at the same time.

All that was needed was to take off the front wheel. The handlebars tend to slide down nicely behind the front seat and the back wheel just squeezes in. The whole back seat does have to go down though.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

after 2 or 3 times it's taking 10 minutes to set up.



upload photo


----------

